# Gewichte eurer Bergwerk´s



## Fettkloß (30. November 2003)

ich lese gerade im XC bereich ,leichtbau , die gewichte von diversen bikes - es ist aber kein bw dabei !

carloz - was wiegt das mercury ? hast du´s mal gewogen mittlerweile ?

mein gemini wiegt 13,32kg - ich hab aber keinen leichtbau betrieben .


----------



## chris84 (30. November 2003)

mein selbst zusammengestelltes Mercury (endurance Rahmen) wiegt so um die 12kg, und ich habe auch kein Leichbau betrieben.
Ich fahre lieber ein Superstabiles Teil, das dafür etwas mehr auf den Rippen hat, und außerdem ist Gewicht sparen ist bei mir billiger als am bike  


MFG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (30. November 2003)

@chris84
ok - ich könnte bei mir auch locker n paar kilo sparen - aber das macht ja keine laune  
mit dem mercury will ich unter 10kg - auf jeden fall


----------



## birg (30. November 2003)

Mit Mercury Rahmen L u. HSS 33: 9,2 kg, problemlos tauglich für bis 80 kg.
Bk


----------



## Fettkloß (1. Dezember 2003)

könntest du mal parts auflisten ? 9,2 is schon sehr wenig find ich


----------



## birg (2. Dezember 2003)

Bw Mercury Mod.2002
Vorbau/Lenker Ritchey WCS
Humbert Hörnchen
Rox Sh. SID Gabel
Tune Kurbel, Restpart XTR
Pedale Eggbeater
Schaltung/Umwerfer XTR
Tune Fl.halter Carbon
Tune Sattelstütze, Traz X-Schnellspanner
Sattel Selle It. SLR 135g
Magura HS 33 mit Carbonbr.
Tune Naben/Schnellspanner
Mavic X 517
Conti Double Fighter 26x2,0
Latexschläuche (Aluautoventil)


----------



## wolfi_1 (5. Dezember 2003)

Mein Mercury wiegt gute 15 Kilo ...... ist bergauf gut fahrbar und bergab unverwüstlich.

Wolfgang


----------



## chris84 (5. Dezember 2003)

15kg?  
hast du den Rahmen ausbetoniert?  

dann musste aber schon ganz schön hardcore parts dran haben. Ich hab ja nu nicht gerade Leichbau betrieben (außer bei den Pedalen, Look 4x4) und ich komm net weit über 12kg. Und verwüstet hab ichs bis jetzt auch noch nicht  

MFG
Chris


----------



## wolfi_1 (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chris84 _
> *15kg?
> hast du den Rahmen ausbetoniert?
> 
> ...



Betoniert ist da nix ....

Rahmengewicht meiner Rohloff-Version in Größe L ist 1900 gr.







Meine Marzocchi habe ich zwischenzeitlich durch eine Magura CP-125 ersetzt und die Zugführung für die Speedhub ist ans Unterrohr gewandert. Gewichtsmäßig hat sich dadurch aber nichts geändert.






Grüße

Wolfgang


----------



## carloz (7. Dezember 2003)

Boah,

shigges Gerät 
RESPEKT !!!

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (7. Dezember 2003)

Respekt, das Teil ist echt fett  

Ich würds fast als Panzer bezeichnen, lebenslange garantie auf alle Teile  

Vor allem die Gustl Rockt! 

Aber sag mal, was fährst du denn damit? Doch nicht etwa CC?

MFG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (7. Dezember 2003)

schönheitspreis kannste vergessen  aber das mit den 15kg glaub ich dir


----------



## chris84 (7. Dezember 2003)

> schönheitspreis kannste vergessen



...alleine schon weils net geputzt ist!


----------



## wolfi_1 (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chris84 _
> *Respekt, das Teil ist echt fett
> 
> Ich würds fast als Panzer bezeichnen, lebenslange garantie auf alle Teile  *



Das war auch das Ziel meines Eigenbaus ... nie wieder Ärger mit unterdimensionierten Komponenten und beste Funktion bei jedem Wetter (auch bei -20 Grad).



> *
> Vor allem die Gustl Rockt!
> Aber sag mal, was fährst du denn damit? Doch nicht etwa CC?
> 
> ...



Ist ein Tourenbike und muß manchmal auch als Zugmaschine für Einspuranhänger herhalten.
Von daher ist die Gustl gerade richtig dimensioniert.

Wolfgang


----------



## Marian (8. Dezember 2003)

Liege mit meinem Bergwerk Luna bei 10,84 Kg ! Alles Persönlich gewogen, keine Herstellerangaben.


----------

